# Giraffe Catfish



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

allo guys, im gonna be buying a girrafe catfish, i just wonderd if any of u know there growth rate?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Just follow the link!!!








(i hope that i found the right fish)

FISHBASE-Giraffe Catfish


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

thanks dude, but where it say growth rate







me cant find it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...or you can go:
PLANET CATFISH


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol it still dont say the growth rate per year


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...Yes you are right!
But they say _"This species will grow very quickly on a diet of live or frozen foods, but prepared foods are equally popular and easier on the budget."_
and full grown are 90cm it's a very big fish!!!!!
If i find anything else, i 'll post it...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oh yeah, ok thanks, i wonder how quickly they mean


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...i couldn't find their growth rate but i found that there is also a "DWARF" giraffe catfish with maximum size 9".Probably is more suitable for you.
Here is the link:
DWARF


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol nah i dont want a midget one







, u mispelt dwarf by the way


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you better ha







ve a big tank to house him in cause they grow huge..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> oh yeah, ok thanks, i wonder how quickly they mean


 Hey plonker, it all depends on the size tank you keep it in,

heres a handy link

this link here says they only get to 40"

I personally do not know about this fish, but I know it will not live with your rhom, and I am amazed that someone your age can own a Rhom and be considering a 40"+ catfish - do you have loads of huge tanks?
and if so next time I'm in cambridge can I come and vist?

but it does look to be a nice fish and I hope if you do get one you will take pics and also write up about your experiances with it


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol me tanks aint that huge, i aint got one big enough to house a giraffe catin for life, i would have to sell it it or bouy bigger tank when it hit 2ft, lol why u wana visit, i only got a 3ft 100liter tank, 3 and half ft 180 liter tank, a strange square shaped 100litre and a lil puny 40litre fing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but you have a Rhom


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol, you wont get to see much of him if you visit, he just stays in his lair most of the time unless theres food, sometimes he comes out to play in the current







, u like the Xbox??? i got one







, thats about all i got to do lol


----------

